# [EVDL] seeking alpha sockpuppet conversion



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There is a Tesla owner/angel in Germany who lets people all over the EU dri=
ve his Tesla to get a "feel for it".. Can someone get in touch with him =
so he can get over to where Peterson lives in Switzerland and get Peterson =
a ride?.. I THINK he lives in Switzerland..I tend to toss all sock puppets =
in the same basket, if he lives in the USA, someone from the USA could give=
him a ride. . I think the Tesla road experience is an extremely powe=
rful tool for changing attitudes. =

& =

Lee! I have an image for the car for Bob RIce but your scale is smaller tha=
n the one I usually work in. Hope to get my computer and Photoshop back =
from the shop soon!!

I don't shop where I can't charge.


Message: 18
Date: Sun, 09 Jan 2011 11:21:27 -0700
From: Bill Dube <[email protected]>
Subject: [EVDL] Fact-checkers please for anti-EV articles (was: Dirt
to Wheels analysis?)
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=3D"us-ascii"; format=3Dflowed

In my opinion, this specific Seeking Alpha author, Peterson, needs to =

have one of the many experts on this list formally dispute one or =

more of his articles. You need to find and document "clear factual errors."

Here is the "Dispute an article" link:
http://seekingalpha.com/page/dispute_an_article

Peterson's articles:
http://seekingalpha.com/author/john-petersen/articles

His latest anti-EV article:
http://seekingalpha.com/article/245533-u-s-energy-information-administratio=
n-electric-drive-forecasts-running-in-reverse-since-2009

Bill D.





=

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110109/96f1706c=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> K O wrote:
> > There is a Tesla owner/angel in Germany who lets people all over the EU drive his Tesla to get a "feel for it".. Can someone get in touch with him so he can get over to where Peterson lives in Switzerland and get Peterson a ride?.. I THINK he lives in Switzerland..I tend to toss all sock puppets in the same basket, if he lives in the USA, someone from the USA could give him a ride. . I think the Tesla road experience is an extremely powerful tool for changing attitudes.
> 
> That's a good idea, KO. But even then, I'm not optimistic. Peterson has
> ...


----------

